# Cailf.



## tshadowchaser (Jan 25, 2002)

Anyone out there Know the name and style/system of the gentelman who teaches (or did teach) near Euclid and Ball (or Cerritos) in the GardenGrove/Anaheim Area?


----------



## arnisador (Apr 9, 2002)

Is there a list of iaido instructors maintained somewhere?


----------



## islandtime (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by arnisador _
> 
> *Is there a list of iaido instructors maintained somewhere? *



....................................................................
Not that I know of.
 Things change a lot, people move and such.
There are lots of dojo for Kendo and Aikido that also have Iai instruction as well as traditional Japanese Karate-do schools .

It would be near impossible to compile a decent list. About like compiling a list of place to eat in New Orleans

I don't how many times I have read posts on different forums of potential students looking for competent instruction in a specific locale . 

Finding a good Sensei is part of the journey.

There are lots of students that make a couple of hour drive once a month or so for some intensive training because of no qualified Sensei in their area. Posting on the forums is a good way to start though


Gene gabel:asian:


----------



## arnisador (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by islandtime _
> 
> *There are lots of students that make a couple of hour drive once a month or so for some intensive training because of no qualified Sensei in their area. *



I am beginning to consider this--there is an instructor an hour+ away from me (in three directions, though one is at a university and may not take non-students). Life is busy though!


----------



## islandtime (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by arnisador _
> 
> *
> 
> I am beginning to consider this--there is an instructor an hour+ away from me (in three directions, though one is at a university and may not take non-students). Life is busy though! *


..........................................................................
Like all searches,, go to the classes first and check them out. The university might take non-students or the Sensei might have some private ones .

As far as Iai goes it is really different from regular MA. You can get an hour of instruction and work on those things you have learned for many hours before you are ready for more.
My Sensei usually stops when my head starts smoking  

good luck in your journey

Gene Gabel:asian:


----------



## arnisador (Apr 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by islandtime _
> 
> *good luck in your journey *



Thanks! I did iaido some years ago (just the seitei gata) and loved it. I agree, I could work on it on my own a fair amount.


----------



## disciple (Apr 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by islandtime _
> 
> *my head starts smoking  *



Yeah when I first got that, I stopped in the middle of my form 

salute

:asian:


----------



## ThuNder_FoOt (May 24, 2002)

Hello Tshadowchaser,

If I'm not mistaken, I believe you are speaking of the Japan cultural center in Anaheim??  That dojo is run by Yamazaki-sensee.  The dojo is comprised of karate and iaido. But if you are speaking of the sword style, then it is Iaido/Iaijutsu. Although,  there are other instructors aside from Yamazaki-sensee whom teach in his absence.

Now there is also Orange County Buddhist Church over on Ball and Dale in Buena Park. They teach Kendo/Kenjutsu over there. I believe the class is taught by a monk.... i forget his name. Is that the school you're speaking of?  Those are the only two sword schools I can think of that are associated with Ball rd.:asian:


----------



## tshadowchaser (Jul 1, 2002)

Thank you ,
I belive I was refering to the Japan cultural center.
This information on the instructor and the system where what I was lookin for and what I had forgot.  I'll PM you .
Shadow


----------

